

Ask HN: Is there a downside to applying to both TechStars and YC? - obiefernandez

The Summer session schedules for both programs are roughly aligned, so I'm wondering if it makes sense to apply for both. Of course, getting accepted to both would be a great problem to have, but other than that not sure I can think of any downsides. Any insight appreciated.
======
dstein
One downside would be that getting rejected by both might incorrectly convince
you that your idea isn't good, when it might really end up being something
wonderful. Don't let rejection stop you from pursuing a great idea.

------
evilmartini
They have slightly different philosophies about how they work with their
companies. They also have different feels from the perspective of the
entrepreneurs. (Not even going to go near the flame bait of trying to sum up
the diff --brief for the two companies.)

Also - the different TechStars have a different feel depending on which one
you're involved in (e.g. Boston ain't Boulder ;) )

I would talk to a few of the more recent enrollees and a few of the graduates
in both and ask them for their perspective.

------
jkaljundi
Absolutely, apply to any of those if you feel any of them would be beneficial
to you. Don't forget, that only less than 5% of applicants get accepted, so in
a way it is a lottery (where you can influence the outcome of course).

